# Covid: cosa è cambiato per voi?



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Novembre 2020)

Come da titolo.
Mi trovo davvero bene qui su questo forum perché ho la possibilità di interloquire con tante persone diverse che vivono quotidianamente situazioni diverse. La domanda per voi è semplice: cosa è cambiato per voi dall'inizio di questa sciagura? Comprendo tutto: lavoro, affetti, mentalità. Vi sentite differenti? Vedete le cose in modo diverso?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come da titolo.
> Mi trovo davvero bene qui su questo forum perché ho la possibilità di interloquire con tante persone diverse che vivono quotidianamente situazioni diverse. La domanda per voi è semplice: cosa è cambiato per voi dall'inizio di questa sciagura? Comprendo tutto: lavoro, affetti, mentalità. Vi sentite differenti? Vedete le cose in modo diverso?



Da ormai quasi un anno a questa parte direi che è cambiato quasi tutto.
Sono tante le privazioni che stiamo subendo ed è tantissima la 'vita' che stiamo perdendo per colpa di questo virus.
Direi che la vita vera e normale è quasi un miraggio.
Abbiamo avuto giusto un'estate di quasi normalità, una parentesi di vita che in realtà è stata solo la calma prima della bufera.
Oltre a lavorare a me piaceva fare un sacco di cose che ora o faccio in solitaria o non faccio più.
Ovviamente metterei anche ora la firma affinchè finisse tutto per questa primavera e riconosco che per ora i miei sacrifici sono nulli rispetto a chi ha perso i cari e/o il lavoro.

Spero di cuore arrivi un vaccino, spero la nostra vita non cambi per sempre , spero questo maledetto virus non arrechi danni perenni.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come da titolo.
> Mi trovo davvero bene qui su questo forum perché ho la possibilità di interloquire con tante persone diverse che vivono quotidianamente situazioni diverse. La domanda per voi è semplice: cosa è cambiato per voi dall'inizio di questa sciagura? Comprendo tutto: lavoro, affetti, mentalità. Vi sentite differenti? Vedete le cose in modo diverso?



Che vuoi che ti dica.

Sapevo che sarebbe arrivato il momento prima o poi, l'era dello scatafascio ormai prevista da tempo.

Semplicemente non credevo arrivasse così presto. Così presto da doverla vivere di persona.

PS
Certo che ti trovi bene, forse c'è un motivo. Fai il grande passo, e ti sentirai ancora meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come da titolo.
> Mi trovo davvero bene qui su questo forum perché ho la possibilità di interloquire con tante persone diverse che vivono quotidianamente situazioni diverse. La domanda per voi è semplice: cosa è cambiato per voi dall'inizio di questa sciagura? Comprendo tutto: lavoro, affetti, mentalità. Vi sentite differenti? Vedete le cose in modo diverso?



i primi mesi ero terrorizzato, adesso convivio molto meglio con la sitazione anche perchè la mia zona è stata colpita molto più duramente 6 mesi fa piuttosto di adesso. per ora...
e questo è l'aspetto principale... la salute...

per tutto il resto si sopporta... ormai inizio a stancarmi di dover fare attenzione a tutto. la vita sociale è stata quasi azzerata solo nel mese di marzo-aprile e da qualche settimana a questa parte. diciamo che mi accontento di poco.
economicamente nessun disguido. lavoro stressante in queste condizioni...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come da titolo.
> Mi trovo davvero bene qui su questo forum perché ho la possibilità di interloquire con tante persone diverse che vivono quotidianamente situazioni diverse. La domanda per voi è semplice: cosa è cambiato per voi dall'inizio di questa sciagura? Comprendo tutto: lavoro, affetti, mentalità. Vi sentite differenti? Vedete le cose in modo diverso?



Ne ha risentito più che altro la vita sociale, prima uscivo ogni venerdì sera, adesso da marzo ho ridotto le uscite al lumicino perché tra locali chiusi e voglia che mi è scesa sotto le scarpe non esco più molto..mi è saltato un viaggio che avevo atteso a lungo e programmato con attenzione (e sto ancora aspettando 3000 euro di rimborso) ma comunque ho fatto le mie solite ferie al mare alla fine..
Col lavoro 2 mesi di smart working, poi tornato tutto regolare salvo che adesso in ufficio siamo di nuovo con le mascherine (pesante..)
Negli affetti pochi problemi, sono sposato quindi non ho patito lontananze particolari..

Mentalmente non direi che mi sia cambiato nulla di che..


----------



## JoKeR (16 Novembre 2020)

A me è cambiato tutto.

Vivere la morte di mio padre per COVID senza potergli stare vicino (colui grazie al quale tifo Milan, essendo stato un siciliano trapiantato a Milano negli anni '60), senza un funerale, unitamente al COVID contratto da mia madre (grazie SSN, come funzioni tu nessuno mai), mi ha devastato.

Ho allontanato da me quasi tutte le persone care, rompendo per mia scelta a settembre anche con la fidanzata, perché è vero che uno non dovrebbe mai farsi sopraffare da situazioni sfavorevoli, ma è anche vero che giungi al punto di rottura.
Quello in cui, in primis, le altre persone ti sembrano un peso e capisci che non hai nulla in comune con loro.
Il lockdown marzo-aprile, periodo in cui mio padre si è ammalato mentre era in cura per un linfoma, è stato tremendo.
Io a casa della morosa completamente impotente, con un mio collega (il mio compagno di car-sharing), peraltro, in terapia intensiva per circa un mese.

Il mio carattere ne sta risentendo, ma mi sento anche forte come non mai, per quanto intimamente triste.
Essendo di indole molto realista, sapevo fin da subito che il COVID avrebbe tirato fuori il peggio dalle persone.
E così è stato con la mia ex-fidanzata, i miei amici, i miei colleghi, i miei parenti e altre conoscenze in generale (intendo che loro hanno tirato fuori il peggio, io ho resistito anche più del dovuto).

Non sono riuscito ad elaborare il lutto, a distrarmi, ad andare avanti, ma tengo duro, anche se oggettivamente stimoli al momento ne ho pochi (forse paradossalmente seguire il Milan).

Questa esperienza mi ha devastato, ma ora, dopo 9 mesi, ho la corazza spessa e non mi tange più nulla...
Pertanto, ad oggi relazioni sociali zero, impegno sociale zero, coinvolgimento al lavoro zero.
Ci siamo io, il mio sport quando riesco a farlo, il mio Milan, mia madre (sono tornato da lei, che è sola... mentre la mia casa nuova è ancora inabitata), i miei libri, la mia musica e i miei fumetti.
Forse potevo prendermi responsabilità con la morosa e decidere di fare un figlio con lei, anche perché ho 36 anni..
Ma inutile lanciarsi in qualcosa se non si è convinti fino in fondo, mi hanno deluso tutte le persone più care, anche mio fratello per dire. 
Mi sono chiuso nel mio egoismo e non ne uscirò per un bel pezzo.
Per adesso, va bene così.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2020)

È cambiato tutto...non ho più una vita ormai. Rischio sempre il lavoro...
Non si può più fare nulla, poi con questo clima surreale è uno sconforto continuo x
Mi manca da morire viaggiare...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Novembre 2020)

E' molto interessante leggervi ragazzi, perché questa è vita vera ed è un "settore" di cui si sente parlare poco, bombardati come siamo di telegiornali e notizie e vita ormai alienante.
La mia esperienza è la seguente: a marzo-aprile ero agli albori della relazione che vivo ancora adesso, era tutto molto complicato e io l'ho vissuta malissimo perché il rapporto era ancora in fase di costruzione eppure doveva già affrontare la sfida della distanza e del generale clima tremendo. Per fortuna siamo stati più forti di tutto e in estate abbiamo cementato il nostro amore passando insieme tre mesi e mettendo benzina nel motore per affrontare questo nuovo periodo di lontananza fino a Natale. Dico la verità: lavorativamente questo Covid per me è stata una manna dal cielo, ho raddoppiato il mio incasso mensile (sono libero professionista e non vivo in Italia) e la mia famiglia per ora ne è uscita indenne, nonostante io abbia due nonni ultraottantenni a rischio per ovvi motivi. Mi sta andando tutto bene, a parte la sofferenza per non essere vicino alla persona che amo, ma a confronto con altri davvero faccio fatica a piangere e lamentarmi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2020)

Tipo che prima lavoravo ogni venerdì e Sabato in giro per l italia e ora sono “in ferie” da Marzo. 
Però mi sono inventato altre cose che stanno andando molto bene, diciamo che nella sfortuna ho trovato opportunità che mai avrei cercato.


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Novembre 2020)

Io me la sto vivendo in modo un po' atipico...non riesco a progettare il futuro, viaggi, uscite...non sono riuscito a festeggiare i 30 anni e forse nemmeno i 31...non suono in un locale con la mia band da quasi un anno e questo mi pesa tantissimo...mi si sono arenati tutti i progetti musicali...però tutto ciò è capitato proprio nell'anno che sto costruendo casa...i miei stanno bene...quindi diciamo che sarebbe stato un anno "di transizione" comunque...senza fare progetti nell'immediato ma per il futuro...finchè non chiudono i cantieri e mi fanno proseguire con i lavori sono tranquillo perchè non sento la mia vita "in stallo"...è molto pesante non potersi godere la vita al di fuori del lavoro ma chiaramente sono stato fortunato


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come da titolo.
> Mi trovo davvero bene qui su questo forum perché ho la possibilità di interloquire con tante persone diverse che vivono quotidianamente situazioni diverse. La domanda per voi è semplice: cosa è cambiato per voi dall'inizio di questa sciagura? Comprendo tutto: lavoro, affetti, mentalità. Vi sentite differenti? Vedete le cose in modo diverso?



A parte le abitudini, sento che è cambiato tutto dentro... è come se mi fosse stata strappata una grossa parte di me che non potrò più recuperare. Anche se visto dall'esterno sembro uguale e la testa e il corpo continuano ad andare avanti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A parte le abitudini, sento che è cambiato tutto dentro... è come se mi fosse stata strappata una grossa parte di me che non potrò più recuperare. Anche se visto dall'esterno sembro uguale e la testa e il corpo continuano ad andare avanti.



E' interessante perché secondo me quando tutto sarà finito e il Covid sarà solo un evento da libri di storia dovremo affrontare gli strascichi psicologici che questa situazione ha causato. La mentalità occidentale, e non voglio assolutamente passare per sfrontato perché dentro mi ci metto anche io, ha dimostrato tutta la sua fragilità e quanto basti pochi per radere al suolo una persona moralmente. Per i danni economici nessuno discute, ma tante persone che conosco pur stando fortunatamente bene a livello lavorativo, si sono azzerate come vitalità, energia, grinta.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> A me è cambiato tutto.
> 
> Vivere la morte di mio padre per COVID senza potergli stare vicino (colui grazie al quale tifo Milan, essendo stato un siciliano trapiantato a Milano negli anni '60), senza un funerale, unitamente al COVID contratto da mia madre (grazie SSN, come funzioni tu nessuno mai), mi ha devastato.
> 
> ...



Per quel che può valere fratello ti sono idealmente vicino.

Dalle tue parole trasuda tutto il dolore che hai provato e che viene fuori in tutta la sua devastante portata.

Ho vissuto qualcosa di simile e quindi credo di poterti capire.
Non ho perso mio padre per covid, l'ho perso però nel lontano 2012 dopo una malattia durata anni e che ha devastato i suoi ultimi anni di vita e quelli miei e della mia famiglia , visto che abbiamo lottato al suo fianco per farlo restare aggrappato alla vita con le unghie.
Alla fine lui ha mollato e noi altri siamo crollati quasi assieme a lui.

Anche io all'epoca ero fidanzato e durante il dolore della malattia e del conseguente lutto ho deciso di interrompere quella relazione.
La vita a volte è dura come una battaglia ma ci sono momenti nei quali devi guardarti a fianco per vedere cosa hai costruito e di chi ti sei circondato.
Se sei stato bravo e fortunato ti troverai di fianco guerrieri o comunque complici silenziosi ma smaschererai comunque tante maschere e figuranti.
Non esitare nel tagliare, non te ne fare una colpa.

Il dolore per la perdita di tuo padre lo devi affrontare invece di petto.
Non lo devi evitare ma ci devi passare in mezzo.
Io l'ho elaborato da solo isolandomi da tutto o quasi tutto.
Prenditi il tempo che ti serve . Quello che definisci egoismo è solo la tua personale partita col dolore.
Il silenzio che abbiamo dentro in certi momenti non lo so vince alzando la musica esterna ma affogandoci per riemergere anche perchè non ci sarà rumore capace di farti tornare il sorriso.
Non ne uscirai mai del tutto ma col tempo il dolore si diluirà e la mancanza del tuo caro che ora percepisci come un vuoto incolmabile si trasformerà in una strana sensazione di presenza sempre al tuo fianco.
Ti scoprirai uomo e capirai che puoi fidarti un pò più di te stesso, riverserai il tuo amore su tua madre e sono certo che ti chiarirai anche con tuo fratello.
Ogni persona ha un suo percorso da compiere e ha una sua storia, cambia anche da una persona all'altra l'approccio al dolore e alla morte perchè ognuno di noi ci arriva con un bagaglio diverso di esperienze, di fallimenti, di vittorie.

Perdere un genitore è sempre difficile da affrontare come situazione perchè perdi le spalle forti di chi ti ha sempre protetto e cresciuto.
Oggi ti senti solo al mondo ma coi mesi ti scoprirai custode del tesoro che il tuo papà ti ha lasciato.


Non evitare le persone che davvero amarono in vita tuo padre, ti racconteranno un sacco di aneddoti che ti culleranno e ti faranno ripercorrere come un sentiero che ti condurrà da lui.
Io l'ho fatto e mi ha aiutato tantissimo.

Un abbraccio fraterno.

P.S. anche a me il calcio ha aiutato tantissimo anche se i primi tempi lo seguivo con disincanto.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Novembre 2020)

I miei stanno bene e visti i tempi... meglio accontentarsi.
Non sono il tipo che si abbatte e perciò sto cercando di combattere. Ovviamente guadagno molto meno, lavoro meno (e il lavoro "mi manca") allo stesso modo mi mancano tutti i possibili svaghi (dalla semplice serata con gli amici a bere qualcosa ai viaggi o alla partita in curva sud ad urlare 2 ore dimenticandosi di ogni problema).
Vado a correre e faccio esercizi a casa (ho scaricato una delle tante app).
Mentirei a dire che va tutto bene, è ovvio che dopo mesi di mancanze io stia diventando insofferente e va già bene che son fidanzato e con la tipa va tutto bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2020)

Ma scusate ragazzi ho una curiosità, ma chi non è fidanzato come fa? Io non mi fiderei a conoscere una a caso.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragazzi ho una curiosità, ma chi non è fidanzato come fa? Io non mi fiderei a conoscere una a caso.



Dipende molto da quale sia la tua situazione, secondo me. Se non sei preoccupato per eventuali parenti fragili e tu stesso godi di ottima salute, non dovresti avere molti motivi per spaventarti. Sarò duro, ma se sei intimorito nonostante tu - tu generico - sia in perfetta salute e non abbia parenti prossimi cui passare il virus, tanto valere non uscire più di casa nemmeno in condizioni di normalità. Discorso diverso è se vivi a stretto contatto con soggetti fragili o con persone che frequentano soggetti fragili.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per quel che può valere fratello ti sono idealmente vicino.
> 
> Dalle tue parole trasuda tutto il dolore che hai provato e che viene fuori in tutta la sua devastante portata.
> 
> ...



Mi è stato molto di conforto il tuo post, grazie per avermi dedicato del tempo.
Si, in effetti ci sto passando in mezzo, anche di petto.
Ma la situazione generale ti opprime ogni giorno di più.
Grazie ancora diavolo

PS: d'altronde sono spesso in sintonia con i tuoi commenti sui post, non solo di calcio... non è un caso.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> A me è cambiato tutto.
> 
> Vivere la morte di mio padre per COVID senza potergli stare vicino (colui grazie al quale tifo Milan, essendo stato un siciliano trapiantato a Milano negli anni '60), senza un funerale, unitamente al COVID contratto da mia madre (grazie SSN, come funzioni tu nessuno mai), mi ha devastato.
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace, amico. Si avverte tanta amarezza.

Ma cerca di conservare uno spiraglio per serenità e gioia che spero ti possano arrivare in futuro.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Gas (16 Novembre 2020)

Con pessimo tempismo, prima dello scoppio della pandemia, ho lasciato il lavoro. Sono disoccupato.
Pensavo che non avrei avuto problemi a trovare un altro lavoro ma sono scosso nel constatare che mi si stanno presentando praticamente zero opportunità, non so come farò.
Voglio essere molto sincero, le colpe del Covid sono parziali nella mia situazione, è molto tempo che sono pigro, apatico, svogliato. Passo le giornate a cazzeggiare e la cosa tremenda è che non mi pesa per nulla! Non provo mai la vera sensazione di noia che magari mi consentirebbe di mettermi in moto. Sono separato con 2 bambini che teniamo una settimana a testa, quando loro sono con me ho sempre da fare, ovviamente devo occuparmi di tutto per loro, svegliarli, preparare la colazione, portarli a scuola, alle 13 andare a prendere una e alle 16:30 l'altro, preparare il pranzo, fargli fare i compiti, preparare la cena, ecc... Quando nei buchi mi annoio un poco, mi metto su Internet, a guardare la TV, a giocare alla PS4 e le giornate passano.
Quando i bambini non sono con me, in pratica me ne occupo comunque io perchè la mia ex lavoro, mentre io sono a casa e posso tenerli.

Prima di lasciare il lavoro ero un lavoratore da casa al 100% da 4 anni, in pratica non vedevo ma nessuno e l'unica possibilità per me di avere relaioni sociali era di uscire la sera. Da quando mi sono separato (5 anni) ho creato un bel gruppo di amici che almento mi davano l'opportunità di avere un po' di vita sociale.
Con la fase 1 del lockdown la mia vita sociale, come quella di tutti, si è azzerata. Solo che la mia era già mezza azzerata anche prima quindi togliere anche quella piccola porzione di socialità che mi ero ritagliato, mi è pesato particolarmente.
E qui apriamo la parentesi morose/covid. Prima del lockdown frequentavo una persona, sarò molto onesto, la frequentavo solo perchè era davvero gnocca ma fin dal primo giorno sapevo che non era la donna che volevo (14 anni meno di me, cultura da gallina), e se c'è una cosa sulla quale non so essere falso è questa. Non ho finto di essere preso, di volere un futuro insieme, non ho fatto niente per tenera e quindi se n'è andata (Giustamente eh, ma non ho rimpianti). Poco prima della fase 1 ho iniziato a uscire spesso con un'amica e avevo capito benissimo che c'era interesse reciproco, durante il lockdown ci siamo sentiti via messaggi con frequenza e questo mi è stato molto d'aiuto. La cosa più brutta è essere chiusi in casa isolati e sapere che non c'è neppure una persona che ti pensi, qualcuno che ogni tanto ti mandi un messaggino.
Finita la fase 1, il primissimo giorno, mi ha chiesto di andare a fare una passegiata in montagna io e lei, un paio di giorni dopo cena a casa sua e ci siamo baciati. Pensavo fosse l'inizio di qualcosa e invece era la fine, un paio di giorni dopo mi ha detto di non aver sentito la chimica. Non mi è pesato molto perchè nel frattempo avevo ricominciato a vedere gli amici e ci siamo fatti anche una bella vacanza quest'estate. Lei comunque non è mai sparita, anzi ci continuiamo a vedere con una certa assidduità, pure troppo francamente. Mi sento sempre in balia fra la friendzone e la possibilità che riparta qualcosa. Questa onestamente mi piaceva parecchio, forse l'unico "contro" marcato è che ha 13 anni meno di me.
Un paio di settimane fa poi sono uscito AL BUIO con una, non avevo neppure voglia di andare all'appuntamento e poi BOOM! Sorpresona! Lei ha 5 anni meno di me, esteticamente molto bella, professionalmente realizzata, culturalemente stimolante e, a quanto ho potuto vedere, con un bel carattere. L'appuntamento è andato molto bene tanto che penso che avrei potuto baciarla ma non l'ho fatto. Pochi giorni dopo, nuova chiusura, non ci si può più vedere.
Abbiamo continuato a scriverci ma ammetto che i messaggi mi suonavano tutti vuoti "Ciao, come stai?", "Che fai oggi?", e cose così. E' normale, alla fin fine non ci conosciamo e non c'è tantissimo da raccontarsi (Poi chiusi in casa tutto il giorno... sai che racconti avvincenti posso avere...), per non rischiare di farle sentire conversazioni povere, ho iniziato a scriverle poco e lei se ne è accorta e me l'ha elegantemente fatto notare, però difficile cambiare questa cosa. Ha iniziato a dire che è un brutto momento per conoscersi, insomma ci stiamo un po' perdendo. Sono convinto che se fosse successo qualcosa prima del lockdown fra noi, sarebbe stato più semplice mantenere il fuoco vivo.

Insomma che pippone che vi ho tirato!


----------



## Gas (16 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragazzi ho una curiosità, ma chi non è fidanzato come fa? Io non mi fiderei a conoscere una a caso.



Sarò irresponsabile ma onestamente non mi faccio (farei) molti problemi a conoscere una persona. Da single ti dico che più che altro al momento il problema è che non la puoi proprio conoscere una!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sarò irresponsabile ma onestamente non mi faccio (farei) molti problemi a conoscere una persona. Da single ti dico che più che altro al momento il problema è che non la puoi proprio conoscere una!



Ma infatti, quello pensavo... non tanto per l'andarci o meno ma proprio il come conoscerla. Alla fine i locali sono chiusi e pure tutto il resto.


----------



## Gas (16 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, quello pensavo... non tanto per l'andarci o meno ma proprio il come conoscerla. Alla fine i locali sono chiusi e pure tutto il resto.



Esatto, difatti è un problema.
Posso dirti che io nel periodo che va da dopo il primo lockdown e prima di quello attuale ho visto solo gli amici/amiche e amiche di amici. L'unica persona con la quale sono uscito e che non faceva parte del mio gruppo di amici l'ho conosciuta su un'app di incontri. (Se leggi sopra è l'appuntamento al buio del quale ho parlato), per il resto zero.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace, amico. Si avverte tanta amarezza.
> 
> Ma cerca di conservare uno spiraglio per serenità e gioia che spero ti possano arrivare in futuro.
> 
> Un abbraccio.



Grazie Gabry


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, quello pensavo... non tanto per l'andarci o meno ma proprio il come conoscerla. Alla fine i locali sono chiusi e pure tutto il resto.



In Italia non é popolare Tinder?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In Italia non é popolare Tinder?



A Milano popolarissima


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, quello pensavo... non tanto per l'andarci o meno ma proprio il come conoscerla. Alla fine i locali sono chiusi e pure tutto il resto.



Questo è vero, può essere un bel fastidio. Si fa sexting...


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragazzi ho una curiosità, ma chi non è fidanzato come fa? Io non mi fiderei a conoscere una a caso.



A pecora e si mantiene la distanza tra bocca e bocca.

Scherzi a parte, il problema è proprio trovare qualcuna.

Da single, non appena c'è stato un attimo di respiro non mi son fatto problemi. Son stato pollo nel non trovarmi una fissa, però.

È il motivo per cui mi incatzo di più quando sento gente parlare di disagi psicologici per i bambini ed i ragazzini, come se per tutti gli altri fosse una passeggiata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Novembre 2020)

Io mi sono sempre ritenuto un tipo "sui generis".
Onestamente e paradossalmente a me non è cambiato quasi nulla, lavoravo quasi sempre da casa anche prima e non sono uno che esce la sera a fare vita mondana, meno vedo gente e meglio è per me, andare dietro alle donne l'ho sempre ritenuto una gigantesca perdita di tempo e non ho mai avuto grosse relazioni, quindi sotto anche questo aspetto il covid non mi tange.
Anzi ora ho più tempo libero per i miei hobby (leggere e videogiochi in primo luogo).
L'unica cosa che mi manca veramente è la palestra ma ho degli attrezzi a casa inclusa l'ellittica e nel frattempo mi tengo occupato in questa maniera.
Per cui secondo gli standard contemporanei potrei definirmi "un asociale" e sinceramente mi trovo benissimo così


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sempre ritenuto un tipo "sui generis".
> Onestamente e paradossalmente a me non è cambiato quasi nulla, lavoravo quasi sempre da casa anche prima e non sono uno che esce la sera a fare vita mondana, meno vedo gente e meglio è per me, andare dietro alle donne l'ho sempre ritenuto una gigantesca perdita di tempo e non ho mai avuto grosse relazioni, quindi sotto anche questo aspetto il covid non mi tange.
> Anzi ora ho più tempo libero per i miei hobby (leggere e videogiochi in primo luogo).
> L'unica cosa che mi manca veramente è la palestra ma ho degli attrezzi a casa inclusa l'ellittica e nel frattempo mi tengo occupato in questa maniera.
> Per cui secondo gli standard contemporanei potrei definirmi "un asociale" e sinceramente mi trovo benissimo così



Mio padre dice sempre che la socialità è la prova tangibile della propria pazzia.
A star sempre da soli si diventa dei musoni lamentoni a cui non va mai bene niente perché non ci si confronta mai con nessuno. 
E poi diciamocelo, una donna che rompe i C ti fa stare con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sempre ritenuto un tipo "sui generis".
> Onestamente e paradossalmente a me non è cambiato quasi nulla, lavoravo quasi sempre da casa anche prima e non sono uno che esce la sera a fare vita mondana, meno vedo gente e meglio è per me, andare dietro alle donne l'ho sempre ritenuto una gigantesca perdita di tempo e non ho mai avuto grosse relazioni, quindi sotto anche questo aspetto il covid non mi tange.
> Anzi ora ho più tempo libero per i miei hobby (leggere e videogiochi in primo luogo).
> L'unica cosa che mi manca veramente è la palestra ma ho degli attrezzi a casa inclusa l'ellittica e nel frattempo mi tengo occupato in questa maniera.
> Per cui secondo gli standard contemporanei potrei definirmi "un asociale" e sinceramente mi trovo benissimo così



La donna come perdita di tempo proprio no amico mio


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> La donna come perdita di tempo proprio no amico mio



Non ha detto la donna è una perdita di tempo, ha detto "andare dietro alle donne" e io gli do ragione, vedere uomini umiliarsi dietro a un pel0 di fig4 mi ha sempre fatto tristezza..tutti sti ragazzi/uomini che sanno solo parlare di gnocca manco fosse l'unica ragione di vita..
Sarà che non ho mai faticato a trovare ragazze, ma trovo davvero penoso l'uomo che vive solo per andare dietro alle donne..


----------



## joker07 (19 Novembre 2020)

Nel 2020 ci sono state tante novità per me.
Sotto il profilo del lavoro quest'anno è stato un disastro, marzo, aprile azienda chiusa, a casa in cassa integrazione, a maggio azienda riaperta ma per tre mesi (maggio, giugno, luglio) mi hanno fatto andare a lavoro al bisogno (il resto cassa integrazione), nonostante ci fosse lavoro, ma il capo voleva risparmiare e quindi quando andavo mi ritrovavo sommerso dal lavoro.
Settembre, ottobre ho lavorato, poi 3 settimane di cassa integrazione di nuovo, ma ora sono ripartito, insomma è dura....anche perché da ottobre convivo con la mia ragazza, quindi ho costi più alti rispetto a prima.
Una scelta che se da una parte è ok perché lei sembra innamorata, sotto il profilo economico non è stata ideale, ma un po' forzata (io avrei aspettato), perché lei viene dalla Spagna (conosciuta estate 2019 in vacanza) e a fine luglio 2020 ha perso il lavoro. Non poteva continuare a pagarsi l'affitto là (altissimo) e quindi si è trasferita qua in Italia in un appartamento in affitto con me. Scelta concordata da entrambi perché è dura tenere una relazione così a distanza tra aerei e covid e visto che lei ha perso il lavoro.
Per il resto da quest'anno faccio sport assiduamente (da inizio anno ho perso 8 kg) tramite un'app di fitness, ho passato una buona estate tra amici e ragazza, ma causa lookdown ora si è tornati in una situazione simile alla scorsa primavera, ora in pratica a parte lo sport è tutto casa lavoro, lavoro casa. Spero che questa situazione si risolva al più presto.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Novembre 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 ci sono state tante novità per me.
> Sotto il profilo del lavoro quest'anno è stato un disastro, marzo, aprile azienda chiusa, a casa in cassa integrazione, a maggio azienda riaperta ma per tre mesi (maggio, giugno, luglio) mi hanno fatto andare a lavoro al bisogno (il resto cassa integrazione), nonostante ci fosse lavoro, ma il capo voleva risparmiare e quindi quando andavo mi ritrovavo sommerso dal lavoro.
> Settembre, ottobre ho lavorato, poi 3 settimane di cassa integrazione di nuovo, ma ora sono ripartito, insomma è dura....anche perché da ottobre convivo con la mia ragazza, quindi ho costi più alti rispetto a prima.
> Una scelta che se da una parte è ok perché lei sembra innamorata, sotto il profilo economico non è stata ideale, ma un po' forzata (io avrei aspettato), perché lei viene dalla Spagna (conosciuta estate 2019 in vacanza) e a fine luglio 2020 ha perso il lavoro. Non poteva continuare a pagarsi l'affitto là (altissimo) e quindi si è trasferita qua in Italia in un appartamento in affitto con me. Scelta concordata da entrambi perché è dura tenere una relazione così a distanza tra aerei e covid e visto che lei ha perso il lavoro.
> Per il resto da quest'anno faccio sport assiduamente (da inizio anno ho perso 8 kg) tramite un'app di fitness, ho passato una buona estate tra amici e ragazza, ma causa lookdown ora si è tornati in una situazione simile alla scorsa primavera, ora in pratica a parte lo sport è tutto casa lavoro, lavoro casa. Spero che questa situazione si risolva al più presto.



Anche io sto affrontando una relazione a distanza... non è facile, diciamo che l'estate è stata una grande boccata d'ossigeno psicologicamente ma adesso inizio a soffrire un po'. Complimenti, devo dire, per la perdita di perso... in passato io ne ho persi 22kg ma anche lì questo lockdown mi sta dando dei grattacapi, a volte mangio per passare il tempo...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ha detto la donna è una perdita di tempo, ha detto "andare dietro alle donne" e io gli do ragione, vedere uomini umiliarsi dietro a un pel0 di fig4 mi ha sempre fatto tristezza..tutti sti ragazzi/uomini che sanno solo parlare di gnocca manco fosse l'unica ragione di vita..
> Sarà che non ho mai faticato a trovare ragazze, ma trovo davvero penoso l'uomo che vive solo per andare dietro alle donne..



Dal tono del post mi sembrava più probabile un "isolamento emotivo"  vediamo cosa ci dice l'autore del post, eventualmente vi darei ragione.


----------



## joker07 (19 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Anche io sto affrontando una relazione a distanza... non è facile, diciamo che l'estate è stata una grande boccata d'ossigeno psicologicamente ma adesso inizio a soffrire un po'. Complimenti, devo dire, per la perdita di perso... in passato io ne ho persi 22kg ma anche lì questo lockdown mi sta dando dei grattacapi, a volte mangio per passare il tempo...



Si diciamo che non è semplice tenere una relazione a distanza, è stata soprattutto lei a tenerla viva rendendosi divertente, spronandomi a volte con il discorso fitness, videochiamate varie, ma non è stato semplice. Anche se poi ci si abitua.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Novembre 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Si diciamo che non è semplice tenere una relazione a distanza, è stata soprattutto lei a tenerla viva rendendosi divertente, spronandomi a volte con il discorso fitness, videochiamate varie, ma non è stato semplice. Anche se poi ci si abitua.



Che situazione però...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Dal tono del post mi sembrava più probabile un "isolamento emotivo"  vediamo cosa ci dice l'autore del post, eventualmente vi darei ragione.



La mia opinione personale e cruda è che la donna è un impedimento al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi (lavorativi e di altra natura).
Richiede sacrifici a cui io non voglio sottopormi, il legame è più una prigione che ti tiene in catene, è come andare in giro con una palla di ferro legata alle caviglie.
L'ho visto in parecchi casi e sinceramente vorrei farne a meno, ho un atteggiamento freddo e distaccato per questo genere di cose.
Molte persone fanno una semplice equivalenza intesa come donna=sesso ragionando con "l'uccello" invece che con la testa, io la vedo diversamente, cioè avere in casa una persona o una famiglia è una sentenza, molte persone smettono di fare quello che a loro piace per il "bene della famiglia/moglie/ragazza ecc" e hanno un limitato tempo libero per i propri svaghi.
Ma come detto, sono una persona sui generis e sono consapevole di appartenere ad un'estrema minoranza.
Comunque stiamo andando OT


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La mia opinione personale e cruda è che la donna è un impedimento al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi (lavorativi e di altra natura).
> Richiede sacrifici a cui io non voglio sottopormi, il legame è più una prigione che ti tiene in catene, è come andare in giro con una palla di ferro legata alle caviglie.
> L'ho visto in parecchi casi e sinceramente vorrei farne a meno, ho un atteggiamento freddo e distaccato per questo genere di cose.
> Molte persone fanno una semplice equivalenza intesa come donna=sesso ragionando con "l'uccello" invece che con la testa, io la vedo diversamente, cioè avere in casa una persona o una famiglia è una sentenza, molte persone smettono di fare quello che a loro piace per il "bene della famiglia/moglie/ragazza ecc" e hanno un limitato tempo libero per i propri svaghi.
> ...



Hai l'abbonamento premium a un certo sito?  chiaramente scherzo, ma il tuo punto di vista rimane interessante.


----------

